# western mvp3 8'6" steel in maryland NEED GONE



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

almost new western mvp3 decided this one must go also 3500.00 cash 20 hours of use in frederick county maryland...plow only unless you have a dodge then i have harness also


----------



## Flounder90 (Jan 19, 2018)

Also posted on your other listing. Interested and local do you still have it?


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

still aval as of now


----------



## Flounder90 (Jan 19, 2018)

I can meet you tomorrow or this weekend whichever is easier. Call or text 5712434064


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it fleet flex?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shawn_ said:


> Is it fleet flex?


All MVP3's are fleet flex Thumbs Up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

$3500 if you bring to philly tomorrow


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

SOLD thanks plow site


----------

